# Nephew Killed My Gold.



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

I told my nephew I was giving my gold to a friend of mine , so the little prick got jealous and went in the basement and poured bleach in his tank. I had that fish for almost a year and a half wtf.What next burning kittens and puppies in the in the backyard, I think hes related to jeffry dahmer lol.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats messed. Sorry for your loss and id deffinitly tell his parents that he's sick.
Id also never let him by your tanks again. i would clean the tank out good and let it dry before using it again.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd beat his ass and would care less what his parents had to say about it


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Theres got to be more to this story..lol


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

A good beating is in order. How old is the kid?
Maybe you should accidentally drop his game system in your tank LOL

Sorry for your loss there bud


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man that suks!I woulda had a hard time not beatn his ass, n possibly his parents ass to if the had anything to say about it. Man I definitely keep him away from any n all tanks in the future, I'd watch that kid like a hawk on a field mouse! Damn that suks!!


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

he's 12 and a evil little sh*t. he knew I was giving him away and kept bugging me for him. He told his older brother if he couldn't have him nobody can, I'm telling you what this kid better never have a girlfriend They will probably find her in a hole in the backyard lmao. He's not allowed at my house anymore, Your going to see this kid on Nancy Grace someday when he butchers someone up, I think Meds are in order hehe.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What a pshyco kid...that sucks a lot


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

That's ridiculous, man. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

That kid is crazy.. sorry for your loss.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The kid needs some serious attitude adjustments... STAT.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

That's messed, I say if you can; beat his ass good


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Meds, f*ck that......He needs to learn a lesson or two. Send that kid some brownies and exlax to smooth things over. Make it on a Sunday before he has to go to school too. I'd f*ck with him every time he was over. Fear is the cure for little evil bastards like that!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wtf. damn sorry for you loss. kid deserves to get a good ass beating.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

He likes to go looking for snakes in the woods behind my house, I think a good scare is in order lmao. Duct tape and a tree hehe.


----------



## OMGnitrateAGAIN (Jun 28, 2010)

What did his parents do about it ?!?!?!?!?!?
How is he related blood or marriage?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with Blue on this one. Send him home with some Exlax brownies or chocolate chip cookies. If you tape him to a tree he will think its a game and try and 1 up you. I heard you can buy crabs online,lol

Here, now this is perfect!!

http://www.revengecrabs.com/


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

ksls said:


> I agree with Blue on this one. Send him home with some Exlax brownies or chocolate chip cookies. If you tape him to a tree he will think its a game and try and 1 up you. I heard you can buy crabs online,lol
> 
> Here, now this is perfect!!
> 
> http://www.revengecrabs.com/


Hey K, I always thought you such a lady, that is some evil sh*t; I love it!


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd tell his parents he owes you some serious coin.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Laxatives and crabs lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Kill him. Use him as an example.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

So it's been 5 days.
I guess he's still in the hospital I guess ?









@ksls : woman, I'm glad there's a big ocean between you and me


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> So it's been 5 days.
> I guess he's still in the hospital I guess ?
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, I have always wanted to visit The Netherlands







hahaha


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Soul Assassin said:


> I agree with Blue on this one. Send him home with some Exlax brownies or chocolate chip cookies. If you tape him to a tree he will think its a game and try and 1 up you. I heard you can buy crabs online,lol
> 
> Here, now this is perfect!!
> 
> http://www.revengecrabs.com/


Hey K, I always thought you such a lady, that is some evil sh*t; I love it!








[/quote]

lmao this crabs idea is genius


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

ksls said:


> So it's been 5 days.
> I guess he's still in the hospital I guess ?
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, I have always wanted to visit The Netherlands







hahaha
[/quote]

Feel free to do so and I'll buy you a beer. Better keep you in a friendly mood I guess


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

ksls said:


> I agree with Blue on this one. Send him home with some Exlax brownies or chocolate chip cookies. If you tape him to a tree he will think its a game and try and 1 up you. I heard you can buy crabs online,lol
> 
> Here, now this is perfect!!
> 
> http://www.revengecrabs.com/


LMAO! That is awesome!


----------

